
Russians hacking the GPS system to send ships bogus GNSS navigation data - lisper
https://www.businessinsider.com/gnss-hacking-spoofing-jamming-russians-screwing-with-gps-2019-4
======
lokimedes
Perhaps it’s about time to allow civilian use of encrypted GPS to provide
authenticity through cryptographic signing. At least the European system
supports this.

~~~
londons_explore
I don't see any design which could allow civilians to use the encrypted signal
without also letting the attacker spoof the same signal.

